# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Sơm mai trên chợ nổi Cái Răng - Cần Thơ

## hangnt

*Thuyền đậu chật cả một khúc sông, hàng hóa đầy ăm ắp, nhộn nhịp, khách muốn mua thức gì chỉ việc tìm cây “bẹo” treo thức ấy mà tới.*



Chợ đã nổi từ nửa đêm về sáng

Ta vẫn chìm từ giữa bữa hoàng hôn

Em treo bẹo Cái Răng Ba Láng

Ta thương hồ Vàm Xáng Cần Thơ.
Đó là mấy câu thơ người xưa tạc lại cảnh buôn thuyền bán thúng của cư dân trên khúc sông này. Chợ Cái Răng thường họp khá sớm, từ lúc mờ sáng đến tầm 9h thì vãn. Muốn tham quan bạn nên đi vào khoảng 7-8h vì đây là thời điểm chợ hoạt động đông đúc nhất.

Vùng đất “Chín rồng” đâu đâu cũng chỉ thấy nước, sông ngòi chi chít, cửa sông đan xen như mạng nhện, ghe thuyền ngày đêm xuôi ngược. Người ta sống, sinh hoạt, mua bán ngay trên sông, vậy nên xuồng là phương tiện di chuyển chủ yếu giống như chiếc xe đạp, xe máy của người dân sống trên bờ. Cảnh mua ấy được dân nơi đây gọi là chợ nổi. Cũng giống như các chợ nổi khác, chợ nổi Cái Răng chuyên trao đổi, mua bán nông sản, hàng hóa, thực phẩm... Trên mỗi thuyền, người ta cắm một chiếc sào cao, treo tất cả hàng hóa muốn bán lên đó, gọi là treo bẹo. Nhờ vậy mà từ xa, người mua có thể nhận ra thuyền chở loại hàng mình cần mà tấp tới.

Chợ nổi Cái Răng là một trong những điểm tham quan đặc sắc nhất ở Cần Thơ, là một nét văn hóa đặc sắc ở vùng đồng bằng sông nước Cửu Long, thu hút rất nhiều du khách, đặc biệt là khách nước ngoài. Ðến Cần Thơ mà chưa đi chợ nổi Cái Răng thì kể như chưa biết về đất Tây Ðô này.



Nhìn vào cây bẹo, có thể biết chủ thuyền này bán bí đỏ, củ hành, sắn,...



Chủ tàu, thường là người địa phương nên có thể kiêm luôn vai trò thuyết minh, hướng dẫn khách.
Muốn tham quan chợ nổi bằng đường thủy, bạn chỉ cần đến bến Ninh Kiều, thuê tàu cho hai lượt đi về với giá phải chăng. Từ bến Ninh Kiều ra đến chợ nổi mất khoảng 30 phút. Đến chợ nổi, tàu sẽ chở bạn dạo một vòng chợ Cái Răng để mua một số nông sản theo mùa tại nhà vườn, thưởng thức các món ăn dân dã, hòa mình vào không khí nhộn nhịp của buổi chợ trên sông, quan sát, tìm hiểu đời sống của nhiều gia đình thương hồ với nhiều thế hệ chung sống trên ghe.

Không chỉ tận hưởng cảm giác bồng bềnh trên sông Hậu, hít thở những làn gió mát rượi, tinh tươm vào buổi sớm mai, chút phù sa châu thổ rẽ mũi tàu, bạn còn được lắng nghe tiếng máy nổ, tiếng mái chèo khua nước, sóng vỗ mạn thuyền, tiếng gọi chào, nói cười rộn rã của khách đi chợ xen lẫn tiếng í ới ngã giá bán mua... xé toạc không gian yên tĩnh của cả khúc sông.









Bạn cũng có thể tranh thủ mua quà cho người thân vì trái cây ở đây vừa ngon vừa rẻ.
Ngoài mặt hàng chủ lực là các loại hàng nông sản thực phẩm tươi sống và hàng tiêu dùng, chợ nổi còn có đủ dịch vụ từ sửa máy, sửa cân, ghe bán xăng dầu, đến những hàng bách hóa như quần áo, hóa mỹ phẩm, mắm muối, thuốc tây, bánh kẹo... Các xuồng dịch vụ thường nhỏ gọn, len lỏi rất thiện nghệ, áp mạn từng ghe có nhu cầu. Nói chung, mặt hàng nào ở phố chợ có thì chợ nổi cũng có.

Đi chợ nổi Cái Răng thích nhất là bắt gặp cảnh thương hồ giao hàng: người bán đứng trên ghe lớn giao từng túi, giỏ hàng... cho thuyền nhỏ. Kẻ chuyền, người nhận nhịp nhàng, điệu nghệ trông thật tuyệt. Bạn sẽ thích thú khi được hòa mình vào thế giới thu nhỏ giữa mênh mông trời, nước; ấm lòng với những nụ cười hiền hậu, thân thương

Theo lời anh Ngọc, chủ tàu du lịch, đi chợ nổi Cái Răng vào những ngày giáp tết âm lịch sẽ là vui hơn cả vì những ngày này sẽ có nhiều thương hồ, thuyền bè khắp nơi ghé đến, số lượng hàng hoá cũng tăng lên gấp nhiều lần so với ngày thường, thời gian họp chợ cũng kéo dài thêm. Chợ nhộn nhịp và thêm sắc bởi sắc xuân tràn ngập: dưa hấu, hoa kiểng, củ kiệu....









Ngày nay, dù mạng lưới giao thông đường bộ đã phát triển rộng khắp nhưng chợ nổi vẫn tồn tại và phát triển ngày một sầm uất hơn, như một nét văn hóa đặc sắc trên vùng đất châu thổ hiền hòa này.

_Theo Bưu Điện Việt Nam_





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cần Thơ* - *tour du lich Can Tho*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cần Thơ click vào *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*

----------


## hangnt

Hiện nay, trên chợ nổi còn có các dịch vụ mới như: trạm xăng dầu nổi, tiệm sửa cân, sửa máy, tiệm may nổi phục vụ nhanh cho khách hàng,...





Các xuồng nhỏ mua hàng từ tàu lớn về bán ở chợ nhỏ.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cần Thơ* - *tour du lich Can Tho*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cần Thơ click vào *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*

----------


## thitkhotau

Ua? họ toàn buôn bán trên sông không phải trên cạn à

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Muốn đi thử chợ nổi 1 lần cho biết
Thấy tấp nập rộn ràng quá

----------


## thunhunguyet

không khí nhộn nhịp thật

----------


## lunas2

lắm hoa quả thía nhỉ

----------


## vinaexplorer

Du lịch Cần Thơ góc nhìn chợ nổi Cái Răng:

----------


## h20love

chợ này pải nói là hoa wa la liệt

----------


## littlegirl

nhộn nhịp quá, toàn là đồ ăn, thích thế

----------

